# Severums Locking Lips



## johnnyray73

A month ago I bought two red spotted severums at 3". They have have always stayed close together and had locked lips a few times. I read that this could mean they may want to spawn together. Last week they started to lock lips more but for only a few seconds at a time. I moved all the fish except a feather fin catfish.

Today they had been locking lips for about an hour and had not stop. Do you guys think that I have a mating pair, or they just fighting? I put a big piece of slate, and driftwood in there and they have some hiding places. What else should I do? Thinking I should move the feather fin, but should I wait to they are finish locking lips. I don't want to bother them. I also read that I should not do and water changes cause they don't like that.

any advice is useful.


----------



## adam79

If you want to keep the eggs, move the feather fin. There is a good chance the sevs will eat the eggs the first few spawns.


----------



## johnnyray73

Moved the catfish to my other tank, thanks for letting me know bout them eating their eggs. That may had freak me out.


----------



## Ebfsound

So...this lip locking behaviour is not a bad thing?


----------



## johnnyray73

It can be, fish could be fighting over space. They are 3" or so long by themselves in a 55 gallon tank. I think they should have enough space.

They are always together never a part. Right now they are not doing anything, just hanging out with two inch bwt them.

From the article I have been reading online says that the female fish will test the male's strength before mating with him. That is why they lock lips.

Now I'm just going to set back and wait opcorn:


----------



## Ebfsound

Sounds pretty exciting. I only have one severum in my tank now, no idea male or female, just that it was called a "blue severum" at the store. He/She is about 3 inches long now. Think I need to read up on sexing Severums and go get a mate


----------



## johnnyray73

I don't know for sure who is female or male, I think that the female is the one that is larger and doesn't have the lines on it's face.

Post a picture of the blue severum I've never seen one before.


----------



## LSBoost

I have a 2 inch severum and a 1.5 inch severum and they lock lip from time to time. The bigger one always win. I think it's normal.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Locking lips can mean a lot of different things. Namely fighting or loving or could be as minimum as a "get out of my way"

What is the temp in your tank right now? If you want severums to breed you'll need temps near 85*


----------



## johnnyray73

temp is at 80, I'll slowly up to 85.


----------



## TheFishGuy

after your temp is raised do a 40% water change but make the water you put back into the tank 15* cooler.... Watch the eggs fly!


----------



## GopherWacker93

My severums also do this they are 3inches as well except one of them will chase the other one away alot  I think i have a bad pair combo. But they love live food especialy worms. Feed yours worms and brine shrimp. that should put them in the mood as well. Also put in 3 or 4 peices of slate so they can chose. 2 laying horizontal on the gravel and 3 stnding up right make sure it is flat. If you want put some gravel or sand over top of the slate dont cover it though and it they start to clear it off you know they are interested in it and may decide to spawn their.


----------



## RangerKid

My firemouth and sevrum do this all the time XD Its every few weeks normally I think its when they get sick of being nice and want to trade "boss" positions.


----------



## MattMarshall178

My 5" Texas and Green Terror are doing it right now. After they stop they have been swimming around together just fine not sure if they hate each other or not lol


----------



## testtube

It could be mating, but also aggression. I have had a severum so belligerent that it killed it's tank mate.


----------

